
Coronavirus: The rise and rise of amateur radio during lockdown - lightlyused
https://www.thebreaker.co.uk/coronavirus-the-rise-and-rise-of-amateur-radio-during-lockdown/
======
kawfey
In the US there has been significant initiative to get remote, online exams
running. GLAARG VEC has been leading the charge. Even the FCC chairman took
notice.
[https://twitter.com/AjitPaiFCC/status/1256213902569943042?s=...](https://twitter.com/AjitPaiFCC/status/1256213902569943042?s=20)

